# Canada corals! Looks impressive



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey guys. Saw an add today ok kijiji for Canada corals. Looked through the pictures and look really impressive! The QT fish thing really excited me . I look forward to having a walk around that store. 

I live far so that's unfortunate. But I would pay More for healthy fish! 

Good job guys! Look great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

only about 45min drive from whitby


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Fish are now for sale at CC. Picked up a couple today. Pricing is good. All looked fine. There were a couple wrasse hiding, but that's what wrasse do best.......


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up! I've been waiting for these guys to sell fish since the day I first set foot in the store! Great news.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

We love peoples reaction the first time they visit our store. 

Looking forward to meeting you!


----------

